# What is the better choice?



## morapp90 (Sep 25, 2021)

Seasonic Prime GX 750 or Corsair RM750x 2021 both fully modular and 80 plus gold


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'd take the Seasonic Prime GX 750, also it has a 12 year warranty.

The Corsair seems to have in-cable capacitors and a 10 year warranty.








						Corsair RM750x (2021) Power Supply Review
					

The Corsair RM750x (2021) tops the performance charts.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

morapp90 said:


> Seasonic Prime GX 750 or Corsair RM750x 2021 both fully modular


You're spoiled for choice there, both are solid options and will be reliable. There are others who will voice an opinion, but In my professional experience both brands are top-tier and either one will provide a quality experience. So your real choices are: Price, features, appearance and design. Does one have more or better cable selection with it? Does it look good to you and will it fit in your system well?

Oh, and despite what some review sites might state, there is nothing wrong with in-line-in-cable capacitors. They serve a good function and have been proven reliable.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Both have a 10year warranty but the in cable capacitors and high ocp on the 5v and 3.3v rails with the Corsair scare me a little.
The seasonic's ripple suppression might be a good thing for poor electrical grids and the fact you can turn off passive operation might be good for hot countries but some of the cables a chunky.

I stand corrected the seasonic indeed has a 12 year warranty



lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, and despite what some review sites might state, there is nothing wrong with in-line-in-cable capacitors. They serve a good function and have been proven reliable.


From an electrical engineers point of view I would prefer my explosive parts inside a a separate metal box not laying about among my components.


----------



## maxfly (Sep 25, 2021)

Id go with the one that you can get the highest quality aftermarket cables, easiest,(i prefer cablemod) but that's just me 
All things being equalish id go with the prime. The longer warranty is a bonus and i hate caps in cables. It never fails that one ends up being right where you need to bend a cable. Seasonic has never let me down (over many many units). Neither has Corsair but ive only used one of theirs.
If price is a factor just go with the corsair and save a few bucks.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2021)

Seasonic Prime GX 750 

/thread


----------



## Shrek (Sep 25, 2021)

Never really did like capacitors in cable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> From an electrical engineers point of view I would prefer my explosive parts inside a a separate metal box not laying about among my components.


What? Seriously, what the hell is that crap? Caps don't magically blow up. Their design excludes such a result in the context of in-line-in-cable applications. TPU is not a place for meritless fearmongering, knock it off.

@morapp90
Like I said, lots of opinions. There are no real advantages of one over the other. Pick the one you like and enjoy! Seasonic and Corsair both offer a quality product, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 25, 2021)

Even so, there are still capacitors on the mother board and in power supply; one can replace the cables for ones without capacitors with little ill effect.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Seriously, what the hell is that crap? Caps don't magically blow up. Their design excludes such a result in the context of in-line-in-cable applications. TPU is not a place for meritless fearmongering, knock it off.


Nothing magically blows up, Capacitors explode due to over voltage and Afpc converters can only handle so much. 

Say for example you live in a country (Cuba where op lives or Thailand where I live) and the power grid isn't so stable regular surges can happen luckily I have fitted my home with a SPD and shunt active filter but not everyone can afford or knows about such devices. Lightning strikes power line accidents and many other factors can cause over voltage and the grids here don't have the same safe guards. So sorry lex if you think it's fear mongering but please don't tell me it's meritless I do my research and would never spout junk I enjoy learning as much as possible.


----------



## morapp90 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Nothing magically blows up, Capacitors explode due to over voltage and Afpc converters can only handle so much.
> 
> Say for example you live in a country (Cuba where op lives or Thailand where I live) and the power grid isn't so stable regular surges can happen luckily I have fitted my home with a SPD and shunt active filter but not everyone can afford or knows about such devices. Lightning strikes power line accidents and many other factors can cause over voltage and the grids here don't have the same safe guards. So sorry lex if you think it's fear mongering but please don't tell me it's meritless I do my research and would never spout junk I enjoy learning as much as possible.


Yes,is my case i live in Cuba here is very hot and humidity valor 85% or more and electric service is not stable


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

The seasonic's power filter sounds good but I would seriously consider getting a decent Ups as it would protect and filter your supply as well as allow you to shut down your system properly in any blackouts.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're spoiled for choice there, both are solid options and will be reliable. There are others who will voice an opinion, but In my professional experience both brands are top-tier and either one will provide a quality experience. So your real choices are: Price, features, appearance and design. Does one have more or better cable selection with it? Does it look good to you and will it fit in your system well?
> 
> Oh, and despite what some review sites might state, there is nothing wrong with in-line-in-cable capacitors. They serve a good function and have been proven reliable.


The only thing I disagree with in this is that not all brands have such top tier PSUs, The OP picked one model that is.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Nothing magically blows up, Capacitors explode due to over voltage and Afpc converters can only handle so much.
> 
> Say for example you live in a country (Cuba where op lives or Thailand where I live) and the power grid isn't so stable regular surges can happen luckily I have fitted my home with a SPD and shunt active filter but not everyone can afford or knows about such devices. Lightning strikes power line accidents and many other factors can cause over voltage and the grids here don't have the same safe guards. So sorry lex if you think it's fear mongering but please don't tell me it's meritless I do my research and would never spout junk I enjoy learning as much as possible.





morapp90 said:


> Yes,is my case i live in Cuba here is very hot and humidity valor 85% or more and electric service is not stable


A UPS will definitely help in both places.

( uh what does SPD stand for here?)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a ups for my computer but as our home is full of inverters and electronics as well as a backup generator I decided a harmonic filter was needed.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> ( uh what does SPD stand for here?)


SPD is a surge protection device it's like one of the things you get in those little power stips but it fits inside your distribution board and actually works.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

morapp90 said:


> Yes,is my case i live in Cuba here is very hot and humidity valor 85% or more and electric service is not stable


In that situation, I highly advise you get a UPS(Uninterruptible Power Supply) for your local power system. However, my original recommendation for the PSU is the same: Pick the one you like, enjoy!


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 25, 2021)

HI,
Which one is easiest to rma.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 5, 2022)

Bought a _*Corsair RM750X*_, replaced my 12+ year old _*Corsair TX750W*_. 
Symptoms as to why I had to upgrade, taking the computer out of Sleep took several minutes. And running stress tests on the CPU or Gaming would automatically restart my PC most of the time. 
That Corsair TX 750W had 5 year warranty, and worked like a charm for several builds of mine. That's a testament to the quality of Corsair, which I keep turning back too. 

Now my computer works like a charm. What is interesting is that I never had an issue with the ASRock board, once I replaced it with the ASUS ROG 570X mobo & the new Ryzen 7 5800X, that is when I started to run into issues. In comparison, the ASUS runs circles around ASRock, at least with my experience.


----------



## GerKNG (Jan 6, 2022)

for your system... the cheaper one. we talk about diminishing returns and i think that 10 or 12 years of warranty does not make any difference. barely anyone uses Parts like this for a decade or longer.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 6, 2022)

Take whichever is cheaper, they're both going to be great units.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2022)

morapp90 said:


> Seasonic Prime GX 750 or Corsair RM750x 2021 both fully modular and 80 plus goldView attachment 218182


I just bought the Corsair, but it all depends on your situation, living in Cuba and all. I swear by Corsair quality, I've had great experience with them. Though both have fantastic warranties too, the only complaint I have with the Corsair is how stiff the shrink wrap is for the end pieces of the cables. So if you have a very small build, the stiff cabling ends may be a minor issue to work around. 

The Seasonic though looks like the cables are not as stiff if not at all stiff. So the Seasonic may be the better choice in your case.


----------



## ratirt (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd go with the Seasonic. I've had a bad taste for corsairs when my GPU got damaged. Coincidence or not, Seasonic is my choice after that event.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2022)

Super XP said:


> I just bought the Corsair, but it all depends on your situation, living in Cuba and all. I swear by Corsair quality, I've had great experience with them. Though both have fantastic warranties too, the only complaint I have with the Corsair is how stiff the shrink wrap is for the end pieces of the cables. So if you have a very small build, the stiff cabling ends may be a minor issue to work around.
> 
> The Seasonic though looks like the cables are not as stiff if not at all stiff. So the Seasonic may be the better choice in your case.


If this is your case then you should be fine with either choice. That's a huge case lol


ratirt said:


> I'd go with the Seasonic. I've had a bad taste for corsairs when my GPU got damaged. Coincidence or not, Seasonic is my choice after that event.


I notice you have a Corsair H115i PRO RGB? How is that working out for you? I've had mine for some time now. Probably for at least 3 builds. So far seems to be working pretty well, and finally made use of the RGB features. Do these internal water coolers ever lose their liquid? Hmmm


----------



## ratirt (Jan 6, 2022)

Super XP said:


> I notice you have a Corsair H115i PRO RGB? How is that working out for you? I've had mine for some time now. Probably for at least 3 builds. So far seems to be working pretty well, and finally made use of the RGB features. Do these internal water coolers ever lose their liquid? Hmmm


To be fair I've had no problems with it. I bought it a while back (almost 2 years) and I haven't had any problems with it.
What temps you get when you play a game or stress it with your cooling?


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2022)

ratirt said:


> To be fair I've had no problems with it. I bought it a while back (almost 2 years) and I haven't had any problems with it.
> What temps you get when you play a game or stress it with your cooling?


Before tweaking my 5800X I was getting close to 90C. After tweaking the CPU settings in the bios, playing with the optimizer curve & the boost features, I an averaging about 70-75C on full load.


----------



## ratirt (Jan 6, 2022)

Super XP said:


> Before tweaking my 5800X I was getting close to 90C. After tweaking the CPU settings in the bios, playing with the optimizer curve & the boost features, I an averaging about 70-75C on full load.


Oh my  90c? I have never seen that temp with mine. Maybe around when Cinebench it but never 90c.
When I game I never go over 60c


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Oh my  90c? I have never seen that temp with mine. Maybe around when Cinebench it but never 90c.
> When I game I never go over 60c


Yes in gaming it hovers around 40-50C but when I first got the CPU it hit 90C but then quickly dropped down to around 85-88C on Cinebench. That is why the 5800X's must be tweaked. After the tweaking, I ended up with much better thermals & higher performance. lol


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2022)

morapp90 said:


> i live in Cuba



So which one model this won your cash ? 

If I do demonstrate faith at the measurements of others (in-depth reviews)  RM750x appears as better choice for EU than Seasonic.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2022)

ratirt said:


> Maybe around when Cinebench it but never 90c.


Wait till you pass 100c.. and it reboots to an OTP warning.. that will wake you up 

I have a GX-750, its been solid for me, no real problems to speak of. The meter on the wall shows 650w usage and she spits out lukewarm air.. not too shabby. It depends what forum you visit, some guys really dislike Seasonic.. and some of them act like Seasonic shredded a box of kittens in front of them or something. Mostly because they cant pass the 50c test and cuts output to 85%.. not sure about you guys, but I don't let my PC get that hot, and I don't run hard when ambient is over 30c.



Super XP said:


> That's a testament to the quality of CWT


Fixed that for you, Corsair doesn't make anything as far as I am aware.. I think they just put their name on other peoples stuff.. just like ThermalTake.. for the most part. But I could be mistaken..


----------



## Shrek (Feb 24, 2022)

Things here can get up to 40°C in the Summer, so inside the case could easily be 50°C; I like a computer that can handle it as I don't run air conditioning.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2022)

I move too much air for things to warm up that much in the case. Luckily we have AC in this house. At our last apartment at the top of a 3 story walk up would easily hit that. It was gross and I don’t miss it lol. It doesn’t really matter who makes it, if you abuse it, it’s not going to last. I have a Corsair TX850 and TT SPM850 that are useless because they were abused for extended periods by moi.

This is my first Seasonic and it’s ok. I might go with another brand next time.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have a GX-750, its been solid for me................
> .... Corsair doesn't make anything as far as I am aware.. I think they just put their name on other peoples stuff.. just like ThermalTake.. for the most part. But I could be mistaken..



Corsair build fame when they add their logo over successful CWT circuit boards, CX750 (2013) for EU was one of them, but they are not immortal.
When the king of 2013 collapses at 2022, this is a good score.


----------

